# How many beans make



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

12 grams......

Both set of scales are broke, i wanna make a v60 ..so any suggestions ......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Use your Hario timer scales?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Martin

I weighed out and counted 12g of Finca Las Meninas beans from El Salvador (roasted by Foundry)

89 beans make up 12g

These are smaller than average and medium roast

Depending on size of beans up to 5 or 10 less may also be 12g

p.s Did you check the batteries


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Try 2 flat tablespoons & a flat teaspoon of grinds.

How are you going to weight the water?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Patrick both scales are broken Hario included

One set just randomly spits weights out and keeps changing even if nothing is on it ( tried 3 sets of batteries )

The Harios suffered a water dipping today , they seem to be on but the display has gone dead and just occasionally flickers.. again with 2 -3 sets of batteries Glenn you are a star .....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Bootsy, water and scales do not mix...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

£1 weighs 9.5g 1p weighs 3.5g = 13g close enough ....... get a length of string with two empty bags attached . place the coins in one bag and enough beans in the other so the thing balances when draped over something


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Bootsy, water and scales do not mix...


Really?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Bootsy, water and scales do not mix...


Think it was part of his boffin investigating


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> 12 grams......
> 
> Both set of scales are broke, i wanna make a v60 ..so any suggestions ......


Live dangerously..... Just chuck "a handfull" into your Sowden and go for it!

Bootsy - Living on the edge!!!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> £1 weighs 9.5g 1p weighs 3.5g = 13g close enough ....... get a length of string with two empty bags attached . place the coins in one bag and enough beans in the other so the thing balances when draped over something


You used to buy your coffee off people with stupid headshop hang scales who had long ago lost the weights too?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Live dangerously..... Just chuck "a handfull" into your Sowden and go for it!


Should i grind em first ?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Should i grind em first ?


Well that's one option.

It'll be a pretty long wait if you don't!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Filling the lid of the metal pots Callum got gives a rough 12g with midium sized beans. Fill it until they start to spill


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think I may have over reacted to my scales breaking the other day ...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

ooo - rank them in order of preference boots

eBay cheapies, Acaia white, Hario, Salter kitchen, Acaia black


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Place a pound coin on each one and report back the variance on each display ; )


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm still tempted by the acaia ones as well... Let me know how you get on?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Place a pound coin on each one and report back the variance on each display ; )


Same pound coin presumably ....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Place a pound coin on each one and report back the variance on each display ; )


both Acaia 9.6 g little silver ones 9.6

Salter ones 9 ( they dont do 0.1 g ... )

Harios 9.5 g


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

why two acacias?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> why two acacias?


Thats a stupid question Jeebsy

One is clearly black and one is clearly white...


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I didn't realise they did black ones apart from Kickstarter


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> both Acaia 9.6 g little silver ones 9.6
> 
> Salter ones 9 ( they dont do 0.1 g ... )
> 
> Harios 9.5 g


Are the Harios new - or have they come back to life??



Mrboots2u said:


> Thats a stupid question Jeebsy
> 
> One is clearly black and one is clearly white...


Ebony and Ivory - live together in perfect harmony - side by side --ARGHHHH - I've got that song in my head now!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Daren said:


> Ebony and Ivory - live together in perfect harmony - side by side --ARGHHHH - I've got that song in my head now!


B'stard! Now so do we!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

drude said:


> I didn't realise they did black ones apart from Kickstarter


they dont

black ones are kickstarter edition


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Are the Harios new - or have they come back to life??
> 
> Ebony and Ivory - live together in perfect harmony - side by side --ARGHHHH - I've got that song in my head now!


Typically come back to life yesterday ...

they will go to work for clever dripper drinks now


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Weighed another £1 coin

All came out at 9.4 g


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> Ebony and Ivory - live together in perfect harmony - side by side --ARGHHHH - I've got that song in my head now!


Shite Daren, you've got that piano bollox stuck in mine too.

I'm stuck in a bad part of the 80s post Blade Runner and pre Gremlins.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Shite Daren, you've got that piano bollox stuck in mine too.
> 
> I'm stuck in a bad part of the 80s post Blade Runner and pre Gremlins.


This will stop you singing ebony and ivory;

When there's something strange...

In you neighbourhood....

Who you gonna call....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> both Acaia 9.6 g little silver ones 9.6
> 
> Salter ones 9 ( they dont do 0.1 g ... )
> 
> Harios 9.5 g


Your Acaia and Little silver ones are both out by 0.1g.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Tolerance on pound coins is generally considered to be 0.2g though


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I thought he was weighing the same pound coin?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MarkyP said:


> I thought he was weighing the same pound coin?


That was my thinking


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I weighed two coins ....but only one at a time

First one all scales 9.6 apart form harios 9.5

Second coin all scales 9.4.....


----------



## qpop (Jan 4, 2015)

Genuine related question - What do you weigh your beans in on jewellery scales? My usual receptacle (grinds cup from grinder) is too heavy for them.

Second question: Presumably for all but the most pinickity of people 0.1g increments are sufficient for coffee?

Third question: Odds of having name put on a list for buying "jewellery scales"?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You should be able to use the portafilter basket on the scales. 0.1 increments aren't needed.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> That was my thinking


Yes but you can't say what's wrong (out) without knowing what's right. What's the real weight of the coin?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

qpop said:


> Third question: Odds of having name put on a list for buying "jewellery scales"?


Buy them through Amazon and you get some interesting suggestions for what you might also be interested in!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

there you go



qpop said:


> Genuine related question - What do you weigh your beans in on jewellery scales? My usual receptacle (grinds cup from grinder) is too heavy for them. The basket ....
> 
> Second question: Presumably for all but the most pinickity of people 0.1g increments are sufficient for coffee? Yes . Boffin agrees 0.1g is fine
> 
> Third question: Odds of having name put on a list for buying "jewellery scales"? Depends what list you are referring to


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Only way of properly testing scales' accuracy is with a certified test weight.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You should be able to use the portafilter basket on the scales. 0.1 increments aren't needed.


Confused if the scale isnt to 0.1 g variance then the weight of the beans could be 18-19g ?


----------



## qpop (Jan 4, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> there you go


The only people I know who have bought "jewellery scales" at sub £10 from eBay/Amazon haven't bought them to weigh gold!

"It was for my espresso beans, gov!"

Never thought to take the basket out the portafilter...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Confused if the scale isnt to 0.1 g variance then the weight of the beans could be 18-19g ?


Sorry - meant 0.01grms - which mine do.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My jewellery scales go to 600g


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Geordie Boy said:


> Yes but you can't say what's wrong (out) without knowing what's right. What's the real weight of the coin?


Older coins will lose weight as they wear, hence 9.3-9.5g being common weight range 1983-2015.

'Every year, newly minted coins are checked for size, weight, '

The United Kingdom £1 Coin

For information on the newly announced redesign, visit our press release about the new £1 coin design here.

Issue Date	21 April 1983

Specifications

Diameter	22.5mm

Weight	9.5 g

Thickness	3.15mm

Composition	Nickel-Brass

(70% copper, 5.5%

nickel, 24.5% zinc)

http://www.royalmint.com/discover/uk-coins/coin-design-and-specifications/one-pound-coin

Given scales are reading a) 9.5 and 9 (i.e.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Older coins will lose weight as they wear, hence 9.3-9.5g being common weight range 1983-2015.
> 
> 'Every year, newly minted coins are checked for size, weight, '
> 
> ...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmmmm

One penny 3.56 g

Two pence 7.12 g - > mine is reading 7.03g but its 1988

Five pence 3.25 g - > mine is reading 3.24g buts its 2014

Ten pence 6.50 g

Twenty pence 5.00 g

Fifty pence 8.00 g

One pound 9.50 g - > mine is reading 9.50g bang on

Two pounds 12.00 g - > mine is reading 12.05g


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bang on


----------

